# Stopover near Albert required



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Does any one have any ideas or reccomedations for a stop over near Albert ,were catching the tunnel on 23rd and would like to explore here en route to annency


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

wher's Albert?


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Next weekend I am staying at http://camping-location-mobile-home-peche.camping-chateau-oseraie.com/ as I am taking my son and grandsons on a Somme Remembrance trip, can let you know what it's like when I get back.

A few miles away from Albert but looks like a decent place. There is a site in Albert but apparently it is noisy.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

bognormike said:


> wher's Albert?


The town Albert is in Picardie, Somme country, don't know where Albert the bloke is though.😄

Mike


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

javea said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> > wher's Albert?
> ...


thanks! He may be somewhere near Victoria....


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

An interesting fact that I have just discovered about Albert, couldn't understand why there is a Rue Birmingham there, apparently the town was completely destroyed in the First World War, nothing left standing.

It was rebuilt with funds from Birmingham. Should be welcome there then.

Mike


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We stayed at the Camping Municipal in Albert once; friendly, quiet and convenient for the town centre...and did I say cheap ?

G

This one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1474


----------



## Carreraboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Just got back from this area and stayed at the municipal site Velodrome for a night last week. Lovely site, cheap (9 euro) and a 10 min walk from the town centre. A visit to the WW1 museum in Albert is a must.


----------



## hymerjohn (Aug 6, 2010)

Velodrome it is then 
Thanks it looks like its in the perfect location ,


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

lMy cousin Albert is at Doncster :? 

Dave p :lol:


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at the municipal site Velodrome as well

http://ralph-dot-motorhomeinfrance....4/day-nine-9th-july-up-early-today-as-we.html

http://ralph-dot-motorhomeinfrance.blogspot.co.uk/2011/04/2006-day-ten-albert.html


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

Carreraboy said:


> Just got back from this area and stayed at the municipal site Velodrome for a night last week. Lovely site, cheap (9 euro) and a 10 min walk from the town centre. A visit to the WW1 museum in Albert is a must.


Yup. I agree. We stayed there admittedly 5 years ago, but it was quiet and cheap. Not far from the Lochnagar crater, Thiepval memorial and if you drive up the main road heading northeast there are many small cemetaries either side. There are also small signs along the road marking where the front line was ant any given time. The Vimy ridge memorial is a memorable place to visit also.

Pete


----------



## Nordet (Jan 27, 2008)

We also have used the municipal site Velodrome, always been quiet on our stops.

We visit the cemetry at Pozieres, very close to Albert.


----------

